
Male and female brains are built differently (2013) - rosstex
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/12/male-and-female-brains-really-are-built-differently/281962/
======
djohnston
It seems weird that you would use an age group of 8-22. Afaik both sexes
brains continue to develop into the late 20s, so to extrapolate the
aforementioned age group to the entirety of humanity seems premature. This
limitation isn't directly addressed in the article.

------
someonehere
My boss who is a mother of three once told me they compared brain scans of
women vs men when hearing a baby cry. She mentioned that the women had a
certain part of their brain activated (I think the concern part of the brain)
vs the men who didn’t have anything really activated. So yeah, there is some
instinct hardwired into brains of different sexes.

------
alexseman
no shit Sherlock??

~~~
nooyurrsdey
studies add value regardless of whether you think they follow conventional
wisdom or not. The burden of proof is on science to prove something, not just
make common assumptions about it.

